# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Ревность к младшему брату

## Aniruddha das

- вамши 


Харе Кришна,скажите пожалуйста, как правильно себя вести в такой ситуации, если у детей небольшая разница в возрасте(2 года), и оба очень привязаны к маме. Ведь младшему естественным образом приходится уделять больше внимания: штаны поменять, грудью покормить и т.д. Старший иногда чувствует себя обделенным.



Отвечает Девананда Пандит дас:

Харе Кришна!Тема, которую вы затрагиваете, специфичная, мы решили, что лучше получить консультацию по такому вопросу у грамотного и опытного детского психолога. Поэтому мы обратились за помощью к матаджи Тапати. Ниже приведен ее компетентный ответ.

«Дорогая Вамши!Совершенно естественно, что обоим детям нужно уделять достаточно внимания, чтобы ни один из них не чувствовал себя обделенным. Старшие дети обычно очень ревнуют маму к новорожденному. Главное понять, что такое поведение ребенка совершенно нормально.

Вы можете не терять связи со старшим ребенком, даже если вы занимаетесь младшим. Если вы будете подбадривать старшего и просить его помочь вам в каких-то посильных для него делах, то малыш с удовольствием примет ваше предложение. Например, вы можете попросить его принести полотенце или салфетку и т.п. Во время кормления грудью или других заботах о младшем можно разговаривать со старшим, что-то ему рассказывать, говорить ему, что вы его очень любите, что он молодец, так хорошо помогает вам. Слушая ваш спокойный голос, и младший будет очень удовлетворен.

Вы можете говорить примерно так: «Твой братишка проснулся, давай пойдем посмотрим нужно ли поменять его штанишки. Помоги мне, пожалуйста, принести его игрушки. Давай вместе поищем, куда подевалась его пустышка. Какой ты у меня молодец, спасибо тебе большое! Я тебя очень люблю! Давай сядем на диван, я буду кормить братишку, а тебе расскажу сказку. Какой у тебя смешной братик, смотри, он тебе улыбается. Мы с папой вас очень любим. Давай положим его спать, а сами пойдем на кухню, и ты можешь помочь мне приготовить обед или поиграешь с машинками. Ты молодец и я тобой очень горжусь!»Также нужно подкреплять свои слова прикосновениями к нему: обнять, поцеловать, погладить по голове. Сделайте своего старшего участником вашей повседневной жизни, не употребляйте слово «нельзя» слишком часто, лучше отвлекайте ребенка от того, что ему нельзя делать. Не ругайтесь на старшего и не говорите ему, что он уже большой, а братишка маленький, и поэтому младшему братику нужно больше внимания. Не говорите ему, что он плохой, когда он плохо себя ведет. Лучше говорить, что он очень хороший, но то, что он сделал, очень плохо. Будьте постоянны в ваших правилах и дисциплине по отношению к нему. Не обещайте того, что не собираетесь выполнять, будь-то покупка новой игрушки или наказание за плохое поведение. Все это даст вашему ребенку чувство безопасности и уверенность в том, что его любят, и никто не может помешать этой любви».

----------

